# B&M Sampler



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Stopped in my local B&M today , like I do most Saturdays to pick up a few sticks and they had a 6 cigar sampler on sale called A Taste of Honduras.
$25 couldn't pass it up. All sticks are 6 x 54's
1 Sancho Panza Aragon
1 Sancho Panza Extra Fuente Madrid
1 Hoyo De Tradicion ToRo Granda
1 Hoyo Exaliber Legend Conqueror 
1 Don Tomas Clasico Toro 
1 Don Tomas Sun Grown Sansone
Cant wait to let them rest a bit


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Enjoy! That Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrid is one of my favorites. Just bought a box, actually.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice pick up. How is the Don Tomas? I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't had a Don Tomas, resting a bit. I will let you know when I do.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Nice pick up. How is the Don Tomas? I haven't heard much about them.


I smoked the Don Tomas this week. Very nice enjoyed them both.

Enjoy! That Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrid is one of my favorites. Just bought a box, actually.

This will be a standard smoke in my humi. Very Nice


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

nice stash for sure!


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

"mmmmm" Don Tomas I'm a sucker for those especially the classico and the sun grown is good also.


----------

